# Myford Super 7 To A Link Belt



## Ernienoatrainz (Jan 28, 2016)

Has anyone change the main power belt on a Myford Super 7 to a link belt. Any advice would be great.


----------



## chipswarf (Jan 28, 2016)

I have used Fenner PowerTwist link belts for both drives in my Super 7 for some years now. Sweet running and quiet. Use the 3L size (53 links) for the primary motor drive and 4L (42 links) to the spindle. You can get 'em on Amazon.


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks, I think that is the size I have coming in the mail It is nice to know it does work.


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (Jan 29, 2016)

This went very easy once you figure the links. 43 worked fine, but it will be easy to change to 42 links. Makes for a very quit smooth drive. It saves a lot of time and adjustments. The old belt was very dead!


----------



## chipswarf (Jan 29, 2016)

I also started off with 43 links, but tightened up to 42 when some slippage developed after use. Nice Christmassy colors, no?


----------



## angliatrans (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry to be so late to this topic. I can only reinforce what people are saying - link-belts are the way to go. Ordinary V-belts suffer terribly INTERNALLY from being left in one position for periods of time between machining operations. Simply put, they develop kinks. Before I switched both belts to link belts, my metric Myford Super 7 would vibrate uncontrollably in the higher speed range (using the larger motor pulley). Link belts totally eliminated this impossible situation. I have now replaced all the V-belts in my workshop machines with link belts with positive results (except to my immediate bank balance). With time, I anticipate that this will eventually encompass my bank balance, too.


----------



## MozamPete (May 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried to use link belts on a ML7 tri-leva?  
On the tri-leva the tensioner runs on the outside of the belt so I'm not sure if that would work on a link belt. 
Also I have seen recommendations to use three matched belts on a tri-leva so they are exactly the same length. I would think three link belts would have a greater variation in length than three traditional belts.


----------



## Keltrader (May 15, 2016)

Is there a right and wrong way to run the belt, tabs pointing forward or backward? In these pics I would describe them as pointing backwards. Thanks.


----------



## angliatrans (May 16, 2016)

The instructions supplied with my genuine (Beeston)  Myford  belt no. 70089 state:

1. Turn belt with tabs to the inside before installing
2. Determine direction of rotation
3. Align belt directional arrow (<--) with drive rotation 

Early on in the installation instructions, it says "every tenth link is designated with an arrow (<--)" but I couldn't see anything.

Help!


----------



## roadie33 (May 16, 2016)

I use the Accu-Link brand link belts from Harbor Freight and always point the large end of the Tab holes toward the rotation of  pulley.
But I don't think it would make much difference since it will run the other way when in reverse.
The Accu-link belts at HB are only $30 for a 5' piece. Cheapest price I've found so far.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 22, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> Has anyone tried to use link belts on a ML7 tri-leva?
> On the tri-leva the tensioner runs on the outside of the belt so I'm not sure if that would work on a link belt.
> Also I have seen recommendations to use three matched belts on a tri-leva so they are exactly the same length. I would think three link belts would have a greater variation in length than three traditional belts.


I have not tried to fit to fit link belts I don't think they will work with the tri lever as the tensioner roller runs on the outside of belt however I did replace mine ordinary belts but not myford replacements the problem is the tri lever tension roller won't stay on the belt on the fast lever I do have to pull it down some time and investigate why I'm thinking the lay shaft needs to be reset now the belts have been used for awhile


----------



## MozamPete (Jun 23, 2016)

I agree, the Tri-leva can be a bit temperamental to set up. If the housing moves slightly I find the tensioners  will slip off the belts.


----------



## magicniner (Nov 1, 2017)

Ernienoatrainz said:


> Has anyone change the main power belt on a Myford Super 7 to a link belt. Any advice would be great.



Yes, 
I ran two different types over several years, when I swapped my head stock for a roller bearing 30.5mm through capacity conversion I took the opportunity to change back to the correct specification belt as although the link belts work fine they require greater tension for the same torque transfer, 

 - Nick


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (Nov 2, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Yes,
> I ran two different types over several years, when I swapped my head stock for a roller bearing 30.5mm through capacity conversion I took the opportunity to change back to the correct specification belt as although the link belts work fine they require greater tension for the same torque transfer,
> 
> - Nick


Tell us about your 30.5 through capacity roller bearing conversion. What is involved and where do you get it?


----------



## magicniner (Nov 2, 2017)

Ernienoatrainz said:


> Tell us about your 30.5 through capacity roller bearing conversion. What is involved and where do you get it?



There isn't much to tell, I bought the head stock from Myford Stuff in the UK  

https://www.myford-stuff.co.uk/prod...e-conversion-kit-for-myford-super-7-and-ml7r/

I was at a point where the work I needed to do demanded greater through capacity without losing the length between centres. 
I faced the prospect of buying a replacement for the Long Bed Super 7, getting the replacement tooled up and working satisfactorily, then swapping over and selling the Myford. I was looking at the big Emco 10s and 11s, Harrison 300s and Boxfords but condition and tooling was problematic, at this point this headstock popped up for sale, problems solved!  
Regards, 
Nick


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow, that corrects a lot of the shortcomings for the original headstock. A little on the pricey side. but a nice conversion. This would also mean anything that would fit the old headstock would need to be upgraded, or do they have an adapter? Thanks for the info, I'll pass this around to other Myford owners that I know.


----------



## magicniner (Nov 2, 2017)

I ordered mine with two back plates and bought new 3 & 4 jaw chucks with 30mm through capacity, sale of my Myford chucks paid for the larger replacements, I ran the lathe as standard for 20 years prior to the upgrade. 
I have fixed and rotating Myford noses for the tailstock so my Myford thread ER collet chucks still have good use, when I need a face plate I'll make one, I have a few MT2 adapters with 25mm cylindrical OD which can be chucked in the ER40 nose so work between centres is still easy. 
It's not a cheap option at all but it gave me instant 30mm through capacity, if I didn't have a Long Bed I think would have gone a different route but 31"+ between centres is a nice option to have and something I have regularly used. 
Parting and heavy cuts are an absolute joy with the roller bearing head, 
 - Nick


----------



## Ernienoatrainz (Nov 3, 2017)

Most of my stuff is small steam engines and clocks. But every now and then a bigger spindle would have been nice. Thanks for the source.


----------



## magicniner (Nov 19, 2017)

Kiwi said:


> I have not tried to fit to fit link belts I don't think they will work with the tri lever as the tensioner roller runs on the outside of belt however I did replace mine ordinary belts but not myford replacements the problem is the tri lever tension roller won't stay on the belt on the fast lever I do have to pull it down some time and investigate why I'm thinking the lay shaft needs to be reset now the belts have been used for awhile



Link belts on the Myford S7 lathes generally require more tension than the standard belts for the same power transmission, I decided I didn't want to apply more pressure to the plain bearings.


----------

